# video card overheating



## 4eVaCrazIe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi

I got a ATI 9800XT, I bought it about the time it first came out.. when I first got it, everything was gonig fine.. when idle..the temperature was about 40c... now for some reason when idle the temperature of it.. its ranges to about 87c-130c.. i have no clue why.. I always thought it was cuz I overdrived it, when I did OD it, at times it would get so hot that it would start beeping then my comp would restart.. now when I disabled OD, it doesnt do that anymore but its still overheating.. now I can hear the fan spin.. making noises.. forgot to mention.. havent overclocked my card one bit.. can anyone help?


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 16, 2005)

try cleaning out the fan and heatsink of the card.
old heatsinks and fans usually tend to gather up alot of dust that clogs the hell out of them and just stops a big portion of the airflow dead in its tracks.

just pop the card out and clean out all the dust outta the fan and the heatsink, preferably with a soft lint-free cloth.

it would probably be a good idea to clean out your case fans, while you're at it...

also: a good idea would be to run your system a bit while the case is opened, and seeing how the fan spins on the card.
it could be that the fan on the heatsink has died or is going to.
in which case you'll need to get a new heatsink/fan. but its probably just dust clogging the heatsink and fan.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2005)

i agree CLEAN it! my cpu was over heating idle 90~95 heavy 120~135 i was like thats hot i looked at my fan and behind it was a wall of dust   so i blew it out w/ caned air and now idle 75~80 heavy 90~110...so id try that.


----------



## warchief_ryan (Aug 16, 2005)

Yea if had my comp crash because the heats sink and fan were covered in dust, it was like a solid cube of dust.


----------

